

The Language of Food and Dating, by Dan Jurafsky [video] - francis88
https://wit.ai/blog/2014/12/19/dan-jurafsky-food

======
mtmail
Here is a (text) article on the same topic:
[http://www.vox.com/2014/9/22/6826869/a-linguist-s-history-
of...](http://www.vox.com/2014/9/22/6826869/a-linguist-s-history-of-the-foods-
you-love)

------
ar7hur
Dan Jurafsky is the chair of linguistics and a professor of computer science
at Stanford. This video is an incredible, fast-paced presentation he gave at
Listen.ai last month.

Dan opened the talk with the history of ketchup and how the language of food
can expose historical revisionism. He then moved on to his research on food
marketing and potato chips, sharing that every negative word on a potato chip
bag add 4 cents to the cost. Dan wrapped it up with a look at the language of
menus and speed dating.

------
moogleii
Very interesting, learned something new about ketchup!

